# Have you read...



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Professional Baking (Third Edition)
Author: Wayne Gisslen
Hardcover - (October 3, 2000)

It's quite expensive in Quebec C$90.50

How would you rate it, from a non professional's point of view?


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

That is the book that my school uses for our text in Pastry and Confectionery Class and one of the books used as an information source for certification. It is very concise and an in depth source of general information about baking from the professional side. It has information that you are not going to get from a general cookbook for homebaking. It really depends on how much baking you do. It is a good investment, I think if you are genuinely interested in the hows and whys of baking in great detail.The recipes are for service, so the servings are large in most cases. 
One word of caution, in baking sometimes you cannot just decrease or incease the ingredients as in other forms of cooking. It works on a percentage and there is a formula you have to follow. So if you want smaller servings of certain recipes you will have to apply the conversion to your recipes. 
I teach professionals International and Asian cuisine. For what it is, it is an excellent source and I often refer to it and get recipes from it for my classes as well. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You were most helpful, Lorraine!

It is exactly the type of book that I was looking for; a teaching book. I took a few pastry classes "for serious amateurs" (once a week for 8 weeks type thing) at the ITHQ (Montreal) which were excellent. Wanted to take level 3 but there were never enough people to justify a higher advanced course!

Thank you so much!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I received Professional Baking for Christmas. It’s a great book with lots technical information and great recipes. It covers lots of ground, from yeast dough to cakes, tarts, cookies and other kind of dessert. It’s a impressive book. I was a little disappointed that there was not more information on all the different ingredients and their role in baking. I thought surely this book would have all the answers to my questions. 

When I opened In The Sweet Kitchen, I knew I had found what I was looking for. It’s a fantastic book. It contains more then 350 pages of information on the role of the different ingredients you use in baking, how to use them and how to best store them. I’ve never found a book containing so much information. Plus there are recipes lots of them, about 300 pages. However it does not cover bread as thoroughly as Professional Baking. 

If I could keep only one of those two books, I’d keep In The Sweet Kitchen because of the information it contains. It is written by Regan Daley, a pastry chef from Toronto. I almost forgot, it is nominated for a James Beard award. 


P.S. It is possible to buy Professional Baking for less then 90$.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

What a nice present to receive for any occasion!

Too funny, I was planning to purchase In the Sweet Kitchen as well.

Thank you for your input.

P.S. Where?


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Since Professional Baking is used as a text and most people take it after they have had one or two professional cooking classes, I think the text doesn't cover some of the really basic info for baking. It assumes you get that from your previous class(es) and you already know certain things.
Int the Sweet Kitchen sounds like a book worth exploring. I am always looking for more sources for myself and to recommend to my students. 
Lorraine


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I finally decided to purchase In The Sweet Kitchen. WOW, I am very  with it!

The other one,I shall obtain later...

Thank you so much for your replies.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Kimmie,

I hope you will enjoy the book as much as I did. Will look forward to your comments.


----------



## lorib (Jan 3, 2001)

I have been trying to find In The Sweet Kitchen ever since it was mentioned here - does anyone have any idea where I might be able to purchase it? I have tried all my standard resources - Amazon, Jessica's Biscuit, etc. etc. HELP!

Thanks!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Try here: http://www.chapters.ca/books/details...SBN=0679309748 
It's a canadian book...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Kimmie,

I just received the May catalog for The Good Cook and in it they offer Professional Baking for 47.50$. The price is in US dollar, the exchange rate is not indicated but from my last purchase it wasn't too bad.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I just decided:

Hubby will get me that for my birthday, hee-hee!

It's pretty soon but his birthday is before mine!!!

Better get HIM something SPECIAL!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

In the Sweet Kitchen

Try Barnes & Noble
www.bn.com

On the Net, they say it's available, and shipping is 2 weeks!

I'm surprised Amazon doesn't have it; or maybe just order it from your regular source.


----------



## lorib (Jan 3, 2001)

Thanks Anneke and Kimmie! I have ordered In the Sweet Kitchen from B&N and can't wait to get it. I tried to order it from Chapters, but I coudn't get the site to take my zip code ???? sometimes on-line ordering is confusing. Thanks to you both for getting back with resources!

Lori


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Glad to having been helpful!

Next time may be your turn, who knows!!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I just bought In the Sweet Kitchen during my visit to Vancouver. My parents live only a block away from an Indigo. Anyway, it's a very informative book and I can definitely see why it won a James Beard award. I thought the chocolate chip cookie recipe in there was just ok, but then I was half asleep the whole time I was in Vancouver and probably messed up somehow.

How were you able to order from www.bn.com? I looked before my trip and it says Not Yet Released (release date is August 2001). That's why I decided to just pick up a copy when I went home.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I haven't tried the chocolate chip cookies but everything I made from this book turned out great.

Please give it another chance Risa I am sure you won't be sorry.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Risa,

I purchased from Indigo, Montreal. I don't understand, the book has been available since last spring, maybe even earlier, I don't remember.

At any rate, I suggested bn.com for americans like you who were interested in the book! And amazon.com didn't have anymore in stock!


----------

